# Dois icebergs aparecem inesperadamente próximos ao litoral da N. Zelândia



## Carlos Dias (16 Nov 2006 às 13:48)

*Dois icebergs aparecem inesperadamente próximos ao litoral da Nova Zelândia

Dois icebergs da Antártica se encontram à deriva diante do litoral neozelandês, numa proximidade recorde nos últimos 75 anos, anunciou o Instituto Nacional de Pesquisa da Água e Atmosfera (NIWA).

Na quarta-feira os icebergs se situavam a 100 km diante de Otago, sudeste do país.

Cientistas e turistas foram levados até o local a bordo de helicópteros para observar as enormes massas de gelo. Um dos icebergs mede cerca de 500 metros de extensão e 60 metros de altura, enquanto que o pico do outro chega a 100 metros numa extensão de 300 metros.

Segundo os especialistas, as duas placas de gelo não deveriam se aproximar tanto do litoral.

"Segundo o que vemos, estão derretendo rapidamente", disse Craig Purdie, da Universidade de Otago, acrescentando que os icebergs estão avançando para o leste, afastando-se das costas, mas que ventos variáveis poderão modificar suas trajetórias.

Os icebergs percorreram 13.500 km da plataforma Ronne, na zona mais afastada da Antártica. Começaram sua viagem há seis dias, quando um enorme iceberg de 167 km de extensão se desprendeu. *


----------



## Carlos Dias (16 Nov 2006 às 14:13)

*Desculpe pessoal, mas acho que este tópico era para estar no Forum "Imprensa " , mas não sei como posso mover para lá.....*


----------



## Seringador (16 Nov 2006 às 15:14)

Boas carlos,

Só o Admin o pode mover 
Abraço


----------



## N Tomasini Jr (24 Nov 2006 às 15:42)

Enquanto muitos afirmam ser esse mais um exemplo da atuação do aquecimento global, li dias atrás em algum canto na net que é justamente o contrário, ou seja, a presença de icebergs em locais não usuais seria a prova de um resfriamento, no caso da Antártida.
Sds.


----------



## Administrador (24 Nov 2006 às 17:28)

Este tema já estava a ser discutido neste tópico:

http://www.metoept.com/showthread.php?t=501

É melhor ter em atenção se já existe um tópico sobre o assunto que se pretende abrir para que não haja dispersão da informação.

Quanto à localização do tópico, está correcto pois o fórum Imprensa é só para temas de Portugal. Tópicos com notícias de imprensa sobre o estrangeiro vão para o Geral 



Seringador disse:


> Boas carlos,
> 
> Só o Admin o pode mover
> Abraço



Só agora reparei que também não podes fazer isso  

Já corrigi o problema, mas temos que falar para te ensinar umas coisas primeiro


----------



## Luis França (24 Nov 2006 às 18:16)

Também esse tema está nas Geociências, mas em inglês!


----------

